#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Τέκτων: Αναβαθμίσεις

## Xάρης

Νέα έκδοση του αρχιτεκτονικού λογισμικού της LH.
Διαβάστε *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## spiderman

Συνάδελφοι γνωρίζει κανείς-ρώτησε πόσο κοστίζει η αναβάθμιση από tekton7 σε tekton7 bmp?

Έμαθα είναι 250 + φπα

----------


## anka

Ναι, νομίζω τόσο είναι.

----------

